# Installing Windows XP Clonezilla Clone Into Boot Camp



## JonnyAlpha (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi;

I have cloned my OS X partition using Carbon Copy Cloner onto a USB Hard Drive and have created a Mavericks Bootable USB Thumb Drive.
I have just cloned my Win XP Boot Camp partition using Clonezilla (not realising I could have used clonezilla for both?) onto a separate USB Drive. To do this I created a Clonezilla bootable CD.

Question:

How do I now setup my new SSD HDD with Mavericks and Windows XP?

Do I:

1. Boot from my Mavericks USB.
2. Use the Mavericks USB Thumb Drive to setup my new SSD Drive and install Mavericks to my new SSD Drive.
3. Use migration assistant to transfer across data from my Mavericks Clone on the USB Drive (I want a clean install).
4. Start up Boot Camp Assistant from within Mavericks, will I be able to install from the Clone or will I have to install windows XP and then overwrite it with a clone using Clonezilla?

5. Do I need to partition my SSD Drive ready for Windows XP?

Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You should cloned the whole Source HDD that has Mavericks, Boot Camp and XP using Carbon Copy Cloner and clone it to the Destination SSD drive.


----------

